
Concurrent JavaScript - buskila
https://medium.com/@voodooattack/multi-threaded-javascript-introduction-faba95d3bd06#.sn0p2goul
======
pedalpete
This seems really interesting, I would say I'm a bit concerned of the
complexity it may add to JS when most developers are fairly familiar with the
single-threaded model (or at least don't need to think about it).

Where is concurrency beneficial? Are there other languages that are sometimes
concurrent, and sometimes not?

Will a JS developer who is jumping between front-end and back-end get confused
by the two paradigms?

------
maxharris
Warning: this project is GPL licensed

